# found a large spider... identification? (with macro pics)



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

heya... there has been a big spider sat in our front room all day, beautifull thing!! i happen to be borrowing a friends macro lens at the moment so though i would take some pictures so someone can identify it for me??

(pics arnt great as only just starteted learning macro and its realy hard to focus!!)

we just found another one in the kitchen too, whitch is quite a lot bigger.. but when i went in there it ran at me.. which i thought was quite odd.. it was on the ceileing and ran straight down the wall at me.. not seen a spider do that before.. it looked great when it ran though lol!! anyway.. am wanting an identification.. currently have the one i found in the frontroom in the box i keep my snake in when i clean her out lol...

my OH was a little suspicious as it ran at me and they have huge pincer/feeler thingys.. (plus he woke up yesterday morning with a HUGE swollen bite which deffinatly wasnt a mossy bite and no idea where it came from, the itching has been driveing him nuts so hes in a suspisciuos mood lol) and hes sure hes not seen a house spider like that before.. where as i think its a common house spider... sugestions please!!

legspan inch an a half-ish the other one was about 2 inches...






































due to this picture he found on google he is now convinced its a species of wolf spider lol!?!??! 










would love to know what they are they are gorgeous!! and i love spiders but dont know taht much about them...


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

*Tegenaria duellica* aka giant house spider 



> pincer/feeler thingys


You probably mean its pedipalps - those are normally quite large at mature males - or so called boxing gloves 










It is now the weather for them to look for a mate so most of them you will find in your house / garage etc. will be males looking to get lucky 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_house_spider


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Tegenaria duellica aka house spider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS DEFFINATLY IT!!! gorgous all the same though!!! its currently in a tub with a little damp kitchen roll for water and toilet roll tubes to hide in and stuff... should probably put it out side now... unless it would prefere being inside..


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> YEAH THATS DEFFINATLY IT!!! gorgous all the same though!!! its currently in a tub with a little damp kitchen roll for water and toilet roll tubes to hide in and stuff... should probably put it out side now... unless it would prefere being inside..


Well if you want to be nice to him, give him a cricket or something and release him  

Or find him a female :whistling2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Well if you want to be nice to him, give him a cricket or something and release him
> 
> Or find him a female :whistling2:


il pop a locust in its box for it and then release him before i go to bed :flrt:

well we did have another but iv put him outside now and i think he was male too because he also had very large pedipalps.. and was one hell of a thiesty bugger!! i carefully got him in glass and he was propperly up on his back legs and in atack mode!! never seen a house spider in strike pose before lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The females rarely leave their webs, the mature males are the ones that shoot across the carpet, in search of a lady :2thumb:

They get bigger, in my house we've had mature males that you could only just catch in a pint glass  always impressive, less fun for the arachnophobes in the house.

Two more things; 
1) Nice hair mate.
2) The macros _are_ a bit blurry, but they're getting there... good luck, macro photography is awesome


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Yup, I get these guys in my house all the time. I hate them! Always need to throw them outside.


----------



## Griff2294 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is the most descusting thing i've seen in my whole life


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

there was a freakin huge one of those sharing my shower with me this morning!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i use to fed them to my lizard if i seen one in my house lol i didnt mind them but looking at it that close is freaking me out lol


----------

